# OML - oOh!media Limited



## System (13 December 2014)

oOh!media Limited and its subsidiaries is Australia's largest Out Of Home media company, with 34% revenue share, and is the market leader in each of its key divisions.

oOh!media provides advertisers with access to a diverse range of audiences across its national portfolio of Out Of Home advertising spaces throughout Australia and New Zealand, including: large format roadside billboards (Road); sites located in retail precincts such as shopping centres and supermarkets (Retail); sites in airport terminals and lounges (Fly); and sites in high dwell time environments such as cafÃ©s, pubs, universities and indoor social sports centres (Place).

http://www.oohmedia.com.au


----------



## greggles (15 August 2017)

oOh!media on the move after announcing its 2017 Half Yearly Results yesterday, climbing to $4.48 today up from its Friday close of $4.04.

Financial highlights included:


Revenue of $173.0m (HY16: $146.6m), up 18.0%
A diversified portfolio delivering growth across all divisions except Fly
Gross profit of $75.3m (HY16: $60.1m), up 25.1%
Gross profit margin expansion to 43.5% (HY16: 41.0%)
Underlying EBITDA 1 of $34.0m (HY16: $26.8m), up 27.0%
Underlying EBITDA 1 margin expansion to 19.7% (HY16: 18.3%)
Underlying adjusted earnings per share 1 of 5.3 cents per share (HY16: 4.0 cps), up 31.0%
Net profit after tax of $7.1m (HY16: $6.0m), up 18.3%
Interim fully franked dividend of 4.5 cents per share (HY16: 4.0 cps), up 12.5%


----------



## greggles (25 June 2018)

*oOh!media snaps up Adshel for $570m*


> oOh!media has won a bidding war to snap up Here, There & Everywhere's Adshel advertising business for $570 million, beating rival suitor APN Outdoor.
> 
> oOh!media initially offered $470 million for Adshel in April but the bid was rejected by HT&E and APN Outdoor subsequently made a $500 million offer.
> 
> ...




https://www.news.com.au/finance/bus...m/news-story/eaab3aadc3e914dbd65c9cc40c4489db

OML shares come out of suspension on Wednesday. It will be interesting to see what the market thinks of this deal.


----------



## Country Lad (25 June 2018)

greggles said:


> OML shares come out of suspension on Wednesday. It will be interesting to see what the market thinks of this deal.




If it were to open right now it would be at 540, up 5.  We will need to see what happens in the morning.


----------



## greggles (4 December 2019)

OML off to a cracking start today following yesterday's revised FY19 earnings guidance.

The company has advised that it expects FY19 Underlying EBITDA to be between $138 million and $143 million, up from the $125 million to $135 million announced back in August, as a result of improved bookings in September and the fourth quarter.

OML currently up 23.4% to $3.715. That bottom at $2.50 in October after the huge share price fall from $4.50 would have been a great catch.


----------



## Betavegeta (2 May 2020)

@Joe Blow Thanks for reminding me! Just checking in now.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2020)

Betavegeta said:


> @Joe Blow Thanks for reminding me! Just checking in now.




Hi @Betavegeta

Thanks for checking in, but this is the rule I was referring to:


Joe Blow said:


> *3. Either before or after posting your entry and before the deadline for entries you must post in the forum thread of the stock you have entered providing either a general update or a view on why you think the share price is going to increase in the short term.*


----------



## Betavegeta (5 May 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi @Betavegeta
> 
> Thanks for checking in, but this is the rule I was referring to:



Solid fundamentals in addition to it's low pe ratio of approximately 4 suggests that it is undervalued. A lot of potential for its share price to rise significantly imo.


----------



## noel_ferg (5 May 2020)

Betavegeta said:


> Solid fundamentals in addition to it's low pe ratio of approximately 4 suggests that it is undervalued. A lot of potential for its share price to rise significantly imo.




No reason to doubt OML here - It's a two player market in outdoor media between them and QMS.  oOh! is a reputable operator.


----------



## emrik (22 May 2020)

Any ideas why it's being sold off taking it back to close to $1?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 May 2020)

a discounted 1 for 1 entitlement offer will do it.


----------



## Telamelo (21 October 2022)

Anyone been following OML (reputable media advertising stock) ? 

Seems like a decent/good value proposition around $1.20 imo given their recent very good results in August '22 as believe advertising industry picking up/improving as we speak.

OML currently undertaking a 10% buy back of it's shares along with having recently paid a fully franked dividend. 









						Ooh!Media Ltd (ASX:OML) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s OML share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## finicky (21 October 2022)

Chart sucks, earnings record sucks, got to be better out there.
Trading at less than book value and deserves to be. In a suck economy like this why invest in advertising unless it's super cheap and will survive to be an ok long term investment. And doesn't it use a lot of debt.
Everything sucks.
Edit: haven't looked at latest results.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 October 2022)

Telamelo said:


> as believe advertising industry picking up/improving as we speak.



Are you sure about that...🧐🤨











Not a specific comment at the thread stock, but in general, ad spending has tightened up and won't be undoing that tightening for a while, it appears.


----------



## Telamelo (22 October 2022)

finicky said:


> Chart sucks, earnings record sucks, got to be better out there.
> Trading at less than book value and deserves to be. In a suck economy like this why invest in advertising unless it's super cheap and will survive to be an ok long term investment. And doesn't it use a lot of debt.
> Everything sucks.
> Edit: haven't looked at latest results.



OML delivers strong half-year financial results in August '22​
OML turned the corner in generating $30M in free cash flow thereby declaring a fully franked dividend along with commencing a 10% buy back of it's shares up till September '23.

Meanwhile, OML recently signed a big multi-year deal with News Corp to expand & digitise it's advertising going forward (should increase it's audience share & potential revenue in multiples imo). Roll out commenced in October '22









						oOh!media delivers strong half-year 2022 financial results
					

oOh!media Limited has announced its half-year financial results ending on 30 June 2022. The media company leveraged audience growth




					www.mediaweek.com.au
				












						oOh! announces multi-year partnership with News Corp Australia
					

oOh!media announced an exclusive multi-year partnership with News Corp Australia to deliver customised content experiences across its network.




					www.mediaweek.com.au
				




Cheers tela 

P.S. Worth noting Top 20 hold 91% of OML shares!


----------



## Telamelo (22 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Are you sure about that...🧐🤨
> View attachment 148313
> 
> 
> ...



I get what you are saying frugal rock but here in OZ I tend to disagree as believe advertising is quite robust & improving with travel/immigration influx opening up (airport's are packed so another big plus for the likes of OML) with big sporting events as well leading up to Brisbane Olympics in 9 year's time.

P.S. There's also a potential possibility that OML could become a takeover target by the likes of say NEC (only a rumour I've heard circulating around advertising circle's so read into that with a grain of salt imo).


----------

